# Silver, physical shortage



## explod (7 October 2011)

Just had a mate email me for info on where he may be able to obtain physical silver in Melbourne.  He stated that from his enquiries there seemed to be a growing shortage of silver yet no one seems to want to talk about it.

I have myself noted in the last month or two a growing gap between the Comex price and that of the actual metal.

This link I just picked up from Google  http://silver-shortage.blogspot.com/ is of a general nature on the subject.   I do have a few of ideas myself on the why's but just thought it worth picking up what others are experiencing or hearing on this subject.


----------



## DB008 (7 October 2011)

Good thread Explod. 
I got a email out of the blue from Perth Mint the other day in regards to Silver shortages.
Coincidence?

Will post when l get back to SYD, interstate for work and only using a BB atm.


----------



## explod (20 December 2011)

The following backs up the ideas I have picked up on the anomoly between the physical shortage of silver and the current paper price.

http://www.silverseek.com/commentary/slv-short-position-update


----------



## explod (8 September 2018)

The wait has been long but it appears the day for us silver bugs could be coming.  Would be interested in all views on this article and the possibilities.
*“FIRST TIME IN HISTORY” SETUP FOR SILVER.*

https://www.ainsliebullion.com.au/g...fault.aspx?mc_cid=59389dccb5&mc_eid=a09377a6d

"The head of one of the US’s large bullion dealers, Miles Franklin, wrote the following piece on the news that the Commercial’s on COMEX are net long for the first time ever and critically, J P Morgan out of their short futures position and long physical – big time.  It’s worth repeating verbatim so here you go….

“For the first time, the Commercials are long"."


----------



## moXJO (8 September 2018)

explod said:


> The wait has been long but it appears the day for us silver bugs could be coming.  Would be interested in all views on this article and the possibilities.
> *“FIRST TIME IN HISTORY” SETUP FOR SILVER.*
> 
> https://www.ainsliebullion.com.au/g...fault.aspx?mc_cid=59389dccb5&mc_eid=a09377a6d
> ...



Good news for my fat stack of silver I've been sitting on since way too long. Its pretty cheap though. I've always worried that technology was going to catch up and make silver too easy to mine.
Is there any new application for silver on a mass scale?


----------



## explod (8 September 2018)

moXJO said:


> Good news for my fat stack of silver I've been sitting on since way too long. Its pretty cheap though. I've always worried that technology was going to catch up and make silver too easy to mine.
> Is there any new application for silver on a mass scale?



https://investingnews.com/daily/res...-investing/silver-industrial-demand-increase/


----------



## peter2 (8 September 2018)

Not withstanding the bullish COT report I found this opinion piece interesting. 

http://silverseek.com/article/comex-silver-test-2015-lows-17399

Silver is near late 2015 lows but can go lower to 2008 prices.


----------



## moXJO (8 September 2018)

explod said:


> https://investingnews.com/daily/res...-investing/silver-industrial-demand-increase/



The big question is will miners all rush to up production?
They seem to be able to meet demand.


I doubt we will see large upward movement in price, until we get another financial shock.


----------



## explod (5 September 2019)

The silver price is really starting to move, stocks such as SVL and IVR are reflecting it too, the latter dropped a bit of late but will jump again soon IMV.

The volume on silver has not been this strong on the rise since 2011.


----------



## fergee (31 December 2019)

This is the biggest cup and handle pattern I have ever seen! 
....Excuse the cup I was never any good at pottery


----------



## frugal.rock (31 December 2019)

I have been thinking of late... dangerous I know,.. but with gold ramping up and getting pricey and maybe overbought?, financial sector in a gloomy state, the likelihood of silver coming back to favour = high.
Oil sector losing favour to lithium batteries, EV cars etc.
Have noticed silver on the rise purely from daily routine checks.
Haven't followed it or looked at charts either. 
I must look into this further.
F.Rock


----------



## wayneL (19 March 2020)

Silver has been slaughtered in this popping if the "everything bubble". Now trading at around 12$

There are the silver bugs out there who, though fewer in number, seem to be even more passionate about it.

I've got a modest cache of gold I bought last year at what I thought was reasonable minimum value, so speccing a few oz of physical Si at this level, considering even an Oz or two of platinum.


----------



## Balder (19 March 2020)

wayneL said:


> Silver has been slaughtered in this popping if the "everything bubble". Now trading at around 12$
> 
> There are the silver bugs out there who, though fewer in number, seem to be even more passionate about it.




If you can afford it, want it and able to store it, the temptation of a Maple monster box is huge right now; albeit should be viewed as a longer term investment.


----------



## TheScientist (2 April 2020)

I sold my US tech stocks and bought Silver ETFs the last few weeks (EPTMAG $22.69AVG and SLV $13.36AVG). It was good decision to sell the stock as they have tanked but Silver ETF prices are flat. Not sure if should keep $ in paper silver or in cash?


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (11 July 2020)

I just bought a few more kilos of silver. Also I got exposure to silver with 2 small cap mining explorers/developers.

One of the greatest monetary and industrial elements on the planet; which has been unloved for so long. It's silver's time to shine over the coming years/decades, in my opinion.


----------



## finicky (11 July 2020)

Been hearing it for almost two decades. Mike Baloney a long time 'explainer'.
Small silver explorer/ 'developer' companies have destroyed untold wealth of naive people who get sucked into the silver story and that includes me. The managements verge on white collar criminal status, they'd never achieve executive director status in listed enterprises of substance. Frauds. They leave these companies as hyperinflated wrecks in administration after looting them for 6 figure salaries and options for years. 
However if there is a severe crash as I expect I will be taking on a few profitable miners with great exposure to silver:
S32 and SFR are two I've setttled on so far.
If you're buying physical silver you might find some interest in the silver stackers forum


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (11 July 2020)

finicky said:


> Been hearing it for almost two decades. Mike Baloney a long time 'explainer'.
> Small silver explorer/ 'developer' companies have destroyed untold wealth of naive people who get sucked into the silver story and that includes me. The managements verge on white collar criminal status, they'd never achieve executive director status in listed enterprises of substance. Frauds. They leave these companies as hyperinflated wrecks in administration after looting them for 6 figure salaries and options for years.
> However if there is a severe crash as I expect I will be taking on a few profitable miners with great exposure to silver:
> S32 and SFR are two I've setttled on so far.
> If you're buying physical silver you might find some interest in the silver stackers forum



Looks like you don't know how to manage the asset. If you bought physical silver for a few dollars in the 1990s and 2000s; you could have made a very good return, if you sold in 2011.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (11 July 2020)

It is actually easy to make a case for silver; as an investment.

Silver has been and will continue to be a monetary metal: "The first metal used as a currency was silver, more than 4,000 years ago, when silver ingots were used in trade." (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silver_standard#:~:text=The first metal used as a currency was,in Mediterranean trade. Republican China and Hong Kong)

Silver on-balance, throughout history, is actually considered to be a monetary metal more than gold: "But throughout history, gold has not been the only monetary metal. Silver has always played a role alongside gold. In fact, up until the beginning of the 20th Century, more people used silver as money than they did gold. You wouldn't know it though, would you?" (https://www.bullionvault.com/gold-news/silver_monetary_062920102)

Silver is actually rarer than gold when looking at above ground stockpiles: "Silver is 17.5 times more abundant in the Earth's crust than gold. But the amount of above-ground gold available far exceeds that of silver." (https://www.wealthdaily.com/articles/silver-is-now-rarer-than-gold/85935)

Silver supply has been significantly disrupted this year and we can see some money moving in early into silver investment recently, if we subscribe to the 2020 forecast below:



(https://www.silverinstitute.org/silver-supply-demand/)

Silver as industrial metal has the highest electrical conductivity


Silver as industrial metal has the highest thermal conductivity



*Not financial advice*


----------

